# Talladega Infield Camping



## rbeyke

I will be camping in the infield of Talladega for the April race. Looking to see if any other Outbackers have experienced this adventure and have any advice for a first time infield camper. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,

RBeyke


----------



## clarkely

rbeyke said:


> I will be camping in the infield of Talladega for the April race. Looking to see if any other Outbackers have experienced this adventure and have any advice for a first time infield camper. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RBeyke


Can i come


----------



## cabullydogs

Never have been, but would love to go someday!

(I did notice, though, that you have extreme self control. After joining two years ago, you made your first post yesterday. Not too many in this group could show such reserve.)

In any case, have a fantastic trip........


----------



## raynardo

rbeyke said:


> I will be camping in the infield of Talladega for the April race. Looking to see if any other Outbackers have experienced this adventure and have any advice for a first time infield camper. Any input would be appreciated.


During the summer of 1971 I lived at a campground immediately northwest of the racetrack in a tent (drove a Pinto!) while I worked at the track. I could tell you some stories, but I'm keeping them for my book and subsequent movie.


----------



## o0jonna0o

The only advice that I have is from cousins who go down every year is that it's entirely too easy to break the law in the infield, so be careful.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

cabullydogs said:


> Not too many in this group could show such reserve.


What are you saying?


----------



## mx33suprdav

[quote name='o0jonna0o' date='Feb 20 2009, 09:08 AM' post='332758' it's entirely too easy to break the law in the infield, so be careful.
[/quote]

Welcome to Talladega.. The biggest party in the world! Don't forget to bring your mardi gra breads







! I think there maybe a nascar race or something going on that weekend too. Go with an open mind and have a blast just dont expect to sleep while your there.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Never camped in the infield before, but have camped there 3 times for the fall race from 2005-2007. Some area's are not exactly what I would term "Family Entertainment" unless your family has been on the Jerry Springer Show a time or two. Some area's are just fine, the area we camped in the last two times we went was really nice and fairly quiet, I believe it's called "Winner's Walk I" now, they changed the name a year or two ago. I know that the free camping area outside turn 1 is really, really wild, where as the area's like Winner's Walk are not quite as rowdy. Again don't really know about the infield, but I'd imagine it's crazy. The whole Talladega experience is AWESOME, especially if you haven't been to Talladega or Daytona yet and if your a total newbie to Nascar you'll probably really be in awe. I had been to a lot of races and a lot of other tracks before going to Talladega and the Bristol night race WAS my favorite until my first experience at Talladega. Good Luck and have fun!!


----------



## AZthunderations

Sleeping is probably going to be a little tough. Parties will go on all night, or until they pass out. Clothing may be an option at times. This can sometimes be a very pretty sight and other times.....not-so-much. It seems that big, ugly people get drunk and stupid too. Just like going to a motorcyle ralley, prepare for anything and expect the worse. That way if all goes well, you are very pleased and if not so well, it's what you expected. 
I'd love to be there too because there's no way to descripe the sounds and smells of NASCAR. I get to enjoy them at our home track, Phoenix International Raceway, twice a year. Just remember the last 4 words of the National Anthem.......Gentelmen start your engines......


----------



## rbeyke

Thanks for all the advice. Definitely going with an open mind. Will let you guys know how it goes. Been to several motorcycle rallys, so guess I am pretty much prepared.

Thanks again,

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not too many in this group could show such reserve.


What are you saying?








[/quote]

If the shoe fits........................................

wear it proudly


----------

